# 1965 front fender emblems



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Been awhile since Ive posted anything, built new house and was in an apt. the entire time as to not have the threat of caring two mortgages (no garage with apt). The 65 has been cooped up in storage for quite some time. Finally got her back and into the new 4 stall garage with a loft. Basically the GTO was the cause of the new house as we (i) needed more garage space  Now I'm preparing to pull the motor (gotta give it back to the original owner, part of the deal when I purchased the car). While I'm saving up for a 461 stroker with Kauffman heads, ram air manifolds, roller set-up ect......with a tremec 5 speed (yes I will be saving for awhile, I know....) I decided I do some of the things that don't cost much like put on my emblems.

Do the front fender emblems (triangle 6.5 litre) kind mount on with speed nuts or are there some "clip" style push in thingy mabobs they mount with? If speed nuts, how the heck do you get your hand up in there? 

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine mounted with some push in spring type clips, then the emblem pushes into those.


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Rukee, that's what I was kinda thinkin and swore that the new emblems came with a set of what you describe but can't find em anywhere. That's beats then heck out of those being secured with speed nuts. 

Thanks again, 

Josh


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

not 100% sure but I don't think the factory emblems come off like that... I believe they came with speed nuts ...I have to do mine and was told this by someone ...they come off when you loosen the fender and get at them ..I hope this guy was wrong ..I'm going to try to get mine off with some fishing line and hope for spring clips


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

If yours have never been off from the factory they are nuts you will have to get a wrench or socket on. Which is not easy!!!!!!!! Definitely not a easy fix. Have you brought the new ones yet. Cause from Ames the nuts come with them and you will know what you are working with..


----------

